# Pinquito beans



## Justaguy (Jul 2, 2010)

Tons of recent pics have got me seeing tri tip in my near future, especially since I finally found a place locally I can get one.  I can't get pinquito beans around here, and can only find a few places to order online.  Anyone recomend a good online pinquito dealer?


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 2, 2010)

Funny, I'm in the same market. I usually make my Tri Tip with Suzy Q's and plenty of Red Oak. I also make the traditional Santa Maria Gralic Bread on the grill too. I serve it up with Potatoe salid and salsa. 
I'm looken too and I'll follow up if I find anything.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 2, 2010)

I find SusieQ is the kind you send out as a gift or something.  LVSM is great for bulk.  They do not have a website, it's a phone call only OR...contact me/send a check and I can do it for you.  NO, THEY DON'T TAKE CREDIT CARD.

Lompoc Valley Seed and Milling

Lompoc Valley Seed & Milling
1119 West Laurel Avenue, Lompoc, CA  93436
*(805) 736-2517*
Yellow Beans		$1.30/pound
*Pinquito Beans 		$1.25/pound*  - they offer 2, 5, 10 pre-packaged.  Or you can request amount needed.
Black Eyed Peas		$1.10/pound  
Navy (Small White)	$1.10/pound  
Great Northern		$1.10/pound
Fava Beans		$1.10/pound
Speckled Limas		$1.10/pound
Large Limas		$1.10/pound
Green Split Peas	$1.10/pound
Lentils			$1.10/pound  
6-bean soup (1.25#)	$2.50 each
Red Beans		$1.10/pound
Pink Beans		$1.10/pound  
Pinto Beans		$1.10/pound
Black Beans		$1.10/pound
Garbanzo Beans	$1.10/pound
*5 pound cloth bag of Pinquitos with Lompoc Bean/Flower Field logo - $7.50 each*
Lompoc Valley Beans reusable tote bag - $3.50
Lompoc Valley Beans soup mug - $10.00 with 6-bean soup - $12.00
NOTE:  All beans come with yummy recipe enclosed in bag.
OPEN TO THE PUBLIC:  Monday thru Friday, 8 am – 5 pm.
*SHIPPING and HANDLING:  We can fit approximately 15# of any beans in a $11.00 flat rate box and 20# in the $14.50
 flat rate box.  If ordering by phone for mail orders please make checks payable to Lompoc Valley Seed & Milling Co.
*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2010)

listen to Helen...she is the expert


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Jul 2, 2010)

Go to www.poquitos.com. I get 50 pound bags, but I think that they small small amounts also.

Betteravia Farms in Santa Maria grows the Poquito Beans. SusieQ's also sells small bags of Pinquitos through their website.
Betteravia Farms also owns Bonita Packing in Santa Maria--beans may also be available from them.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 2, 2010)

Chuckwagonbbqco said:
			
		

> Go to http://www.poquitos.com. I get 50 pound bags, but I think that they small small amounts also.
> 
> Betteravia Farms in Santa Maria grows the Poquito Beans. SusieQ's also sells small bags of Pinquitos through their website.
> Betteravia Farms also owns Bonita Packing in Santa Maria--beans may also be available from them.




I gave them a call.  They will NOT sell alternate quantities, only what the website offer (below).  Shipping is via UPS and based on where you live.  They calculate it on at UPS.com.  Tax is included.  Their price per pound is more than Lompoc's.

Case of 12, 2-pound Bags Quantity   @ $34.80 each  $33 each for orders of 50 or more.

Case of 24, 1-pound Bags Quantity   @ $38.40     $36.48 each for orders of 50 or more.

50Lb Bag Quantity   @ $65 each

Chuck, are you picking up the beans or having them shipped?  Can I ask what you are paying for shipping?


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Jul 2, 2010)

Helen--I have a friend that hauls produce out of Santa Maria. He picks them up for me.

You can call me Leonard---Chuck Wagon BBQ Co is the name of my business

co/th_15870003tif.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



We go through a lot of tri-tip and Pinquitos


----------

